# Can you use an angle head as a flusher to embed tape



## Jorg (Jul 18, 2015)

Can you use an angle head as a flusher to push in tape or should I buy a roller or flusher?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

roller :yes:


----------



## Jorg (Jul 18, 2015)

So can I banjo tape into internals, roll, wipe clean with the angle head, when dry use angle head on corner box to finish. Flusher not needed in this case?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Usually the banjo doesn't put out enough mud for a good roll and glaze with anglehead or flusher, You might have to cut the opening bigger to make that work.

Putting mud in a corner with a cp tube and applicator, Then adding tape by hand, rolling then flushing has work much better for me, If there is not enough mud you can just add a little more, Even adding mud for finish coat then glazing works well too. I do that on smaller jobs, Bigger jobs with a more corners out comes the bazooka.


----------



## Jorg (Jul 18, 2015)

Can the corner box and angle head be used to put mud on before laying tape by hand then rolling?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Jorg said:


> Can the corner box and angle head be used to put mud on before laying tape by hand then rolling?


No, It wont leave enough mud, Wont fill any gap or the screw holes but you could get a plastic internal mudhead or a west tech internal with rollers and put that on the box and use that to apply mud then add tape by hand, You will just be filling it a lot, Cp tube goes a lot further.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

One of the cheapest ways to load an internal, and the bonus is that you can also use it to bed the tape instead of a roller is the humble dunny brush. Check out my signature line.


----------



## Jorg (Jul 18, 2015)

I didn't want to go for a CP tube just now. So I guess the bazooka can put more mud on the tape than a banjo. But when I see videos of guys taping with a banjo or a slop bucket then the just run over it with a flusher, I thought I would tape like that and what I was wondering was if I could use the angel head instead of the flusher to embed the tape then use the corner box to put on the final coat. Sometimes you don't see them even using a roller. 

I think I am going to buy a tool set that does come with 2 flat and a corner box, an angle head and a roller. And I wanted to try out a banjo and or a slop bucket for taping for starters so as far as embedding the tape in, I was wondering if those tools would do the job. I thought may be I needed a flusher besides the roller and angel head?

So Gaz I see that you are using the angel head to push and smooth the tape but you do put some mud on top first, whats your process after that?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> One of the cheapest ways to load an internal, and the bonus is that you can also use it to bed the tape instead of a roller is the humble dunny brush. Check out my signature line.


 
Oh yeah, I forgot about that, You just might need to file the opening back a little on your banjo, Then you will get enough mud for your tape, I use a plastic homax and that wont put out enough for a corner roll and flush but if I filed it open like gazman the clever suggested some time ago it would work.

Kiwiman uses a tapeshooter hes modified to work very well for him so it can be done, You just have to tweek some things.


----------



## Jorg (Jul 18, 2015)

Yeah I'll work it out, I'm over thinking things as I'm planing my tool purchases, may be its because some these tools are a small fortune , so seemingly over priced, and I could buy a used motorcycle for the price of a few small aluminium sheet metal boxes a pump and some handles!

Whats a tape shooter?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Jorg said:


> So Gaz I see that you are using the angel head to push and smooth the tape but you do put some mud on top first, whats your process after that?


The brush beds and smooths out the tape, then a small amount of mud is put on top of the tape with the brush. All the angle head does if flush and feather the mud.


----------



## Jorg (Jul 18, 2015)

> The brush beds and smooths out the tape, then a small amount of mud is put on top of the tape with the brush. All the angle head does if flush and feather the mud.


And after that I am assuming you could go at it with a corner box? when dry?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, correct. I use a mudrunner, but each to their own.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Jorg said:


> Can the corner box and angle head be used to put mud on before laying tape by hand then rolling?


 
Yes you can use your anglebox when taping if you have a Wilco mud shoe. http://eastcoastdrywall.com/product...id=37&osCsid=3cb192c9692a555f19dc3cb2c73cb2ad


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Yes you can use your anglebox when taping if you have a Wilco mud shoe. http://eastcoastdrywall.com/product...id=37&osCsid=3cb192c9692a555f19dc3cb2c73cb2ad


Thanks for that PA never seen that before. I swear I learn something new on this forum everyday! :thumbup:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

gazman said:


> The brush beds and smooths out the tape, then a small amount of mud is put on top of the tape with the brush. All the angle head does if flush and feather the mud.


The brush does work very well, I use the type Moore uses! Perfect when you only have a few angles and the brush works surprising well as a roller


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

A tapeshooter is a marshhalltown alloy banjo, I think, Its an alloy banjo anyway.


----------



## Jorg (Jul 18, 2015)

> Yes you can use your anglebox when taping if you have a Wilco mud shoe. http://eastcoastdrywall.com/product_...dc3cb2c73cb2ad


So you could not do anything like that with a regular angle head?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Jorg said:


> So you could not do anything like that with a regular angle head?


No you can't, I've already tried, they don't leave enough mud.. Besides that you can break an angle head if you hit a high screw.
You're gonna have to spend some money to run tools, get used to it.:yes:


----------



## Jorg (Jul 18, 2015)

Any rough Idea of how many liner feet you can apply with the wilco mud shoe on a angel box?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Jorg said:


> Any rough Idea of how many liner feet you can apply with the wilco mud shoe on a angel box?


I don't have one. Contact East coast drywall tools, they would know, they've run the tools for years.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a question for you Jorg, 
If you're a builder, why do you want to finish the drywall in the couple houses you do a year?
I'd say it usually takes a minimum of a year of full-time job practice to be an "OK" finisher. 
Many more years to become a true journeyman.
I'm just asking is it worth your effort if you aren't taking it as a career path.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Jorg said:


> Any rough Idea of how many liner feet you can apply with the wilco mud shoe on a angel box?


 12 or 15f I would guess, A cp tube holds 4 times as much as an angle box.

I have this, Goes good.

http://www.westtechtools.com/west-techinsidecornerapplicator.aspx


----------



## We Do It All (Jun 24, 2016)

Jorg said:


> Can you use an angle head as a flusher to push in tape or should I buy a roller or flusher?


you should use both much easer


----------

